# TV Aquarium



## ilam (Apr 28, 2011)

Here's something I picked up from craigslist last week and I'm surprised no one here picked it up before me. It's a 30 gallon tall tank inside a wooden tv that's in surprisingly good condition. It came with a dual T5 fixture on the inside with 6400k sunblaster bulbs, super cool. I'll set it up as soon as I get my xp1 working since an aquaclear won't fit.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

its a great way to utilize space, since it acts as a table besides the tank, just need to make sure the fish aren't jumpy species due to foot traffic


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow nice find, i am jealous lol


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

very cool, can't wait to see it running


----------

